# That one piece that shouldn't be all that much but is



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I was reminded today of this sublime, rather obscure, diaphanous piece that used to be championed by old TC member PetrB.






I want to know of what you consider hidden gems not in the regular repertoire.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I've discovered Nepomuceno's symphony in G minor some months ago and I instantly enjoyed it. It's a romantic work in the vein of Brahms but with some brazilian spice. It was completed in 1893, being a contemporary work to Fibich's symphony no. 2 and Dvorák's symphony no. 9 "From the New World".






I consider it a hidden gem.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

I'm unsure what 'general repertoire' is considered, but Rimsky's 3rd is something else, so ethereal. Especially Mov 3.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

Chausson's concerto for violin, piano and string quartet was perhaps one of my main discoveries in the games' section of this community last year (it won one of the games if I remember correctly). An impressive piece that deserved to be more played and listened to in my opinion.


----------

